# 2013 haunt



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

I bealive it is a great time to start the 2013 haunt planning thread you can post what are your plans for your haunt or party for the new year i would love to hear them if you have not planned any thing for your haunt or party and need some ideas or help you can post that too


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Think the only decision I've mostly put my foot down on for 2013 is no more buying animations from Spirit Halloween unless something Really catches my eye, sorry guys...the quality just isn't there.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree Guy when I buy something I want it to last more than one year, I will say I bought the jumping spider this year and it scared a lot of people I am hoping it will work next year?


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Ha haha HF really needs a "like" button


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

IowaGuy said:


> Ha haha HF really needs a "like" button


There was, along with a couple of other buttons, until most of us complained about there being far too much going on and our heads hurting


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

i agree tho spirit has awsome animated stuff its like oh god any more we are gonna be outta room im going thru some ideas i know that for sure im gonna update my cemetery which would be the fence and stones


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

thinking werewolf this year, would a grave yard be a good back ground?? or maybe a Voodoo theme? any suggestions?


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

moonwitchkitty:1400548 said:


> thinking werewolf this year, would a grave yard be a good back ground?? or maybe a Voodoo theme? any suggestions?


A grave yard is a great background and the were wolf could look like he is chained to a tombstone trying to get free


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker (Aug 1, 2009)

I planned Halloween 2013 3 days after Halloween 2012.. it's never too early! The original idea was to finally do the schoolhouse theme that I have been dreaming of for years, but due to recent events, that idea will be scrapped. Originally the main basis of the story (full one was not complete) was that the school teacher had been practicing witchcraft in their lessons (as the townspeople had suspected, spreading the rumor through town), brainwashing the children. On Halloween Day, the children came to school in their trick or treat costumes.. only to ravage the town for brains instead of treats. I will alter the story (as I feel that it might not be appropriate to include a school) while still keeping the time period and witchcraft concept. I'm still trying to figure out a main story to work with, but I know I want to take on a "Salem witch trials" theme. For some strange reason, I am in love with the old school mid-western settlement/Little House on the Prairie/American Gothic time period and this fits very well. If anyone has any ideas on how I can create a story around a witch trials theme, please feel free to contribute! I know I want to create a main character, but I'm at the moment stuck on how to go about executing it.. I was thinking maybe plaster their image on "Wanted" posters and having their trial go horribly wrong and them getting their revenge on the townspeople..

I did fall in love with the facade design I had for this theme, so I am keeping the same design and just switching the "schoolhouse" sign with a "town hall" one (studying images from this time period, these buildings could have actually looked very similar depending on the town or village!).










I will have my usual cemetery setup on the lawn side of the yard, and on the other side create this witch trials setting. My plague body cart from this past Halloween will return, but with instead a banging toe pincher coffin being placed in it. 










I am also seriously looking into some stuff from Creepy Collection. I'd like to have some severed heads/torsos on stakes in front of my facade. It would be an investment, but their insanely detailed selection is too hard to ignore! Has anybody purchased from them? How was your experience? From their FaceBook and YouTube pages, they seem like they really work with the customers and have great service.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

I agree IowaGuy. To me Spirit sux. The only thing I will buy from them from now on will be the fog juice. They can't screw that up, could they ? Well from now on I think I've got the confidence to build my own props for the yard. This year I'm making the cloaked ghost along with a couple other things. Time to have some fun.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I love Spirit! I struck Gold tis year, and hopefully more next year. Can't beat The hanging Vampire for only 22$!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I think I need help on how to incorporate some of the more generic Halloween props into my Midnight Carnival theme. I plan to use my skeletons as ringmaster, clowns, etc. But what about the cocoon man, spiders, bats, spector, stuff like that?


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

I would like to try my hand at a pneumatic prop of some sort. Something fairly simple for a first project. Any ideas?


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

grimreaper1962 said:


> I would like to try my hand at a pneumatic prop of some sort. Something fairly simple for a first project. Any ideas?


I've got a trash can trauma, 3 scissor props and a casa fear zombie. The trash can is probably the easiest and cheapest to make. The scissors are a little more complicated and the casa fear is the toughest since it requires two cylinders and a prop controller which makes it the most expensive. All of mine were made as group builds at Rocky Mountain Haunter get togethers.

While pneumatics make for awesome props, you really need to think about safety with these things. Not just the door closer versus actual cylinder ones, but controlling the crowd so they don't get smacked when the prop comes flying out or up. I had my styrofoam head fly off my trashcan trauma this year but didn't notice it as the metal stock slid out of the bottom and the head just dropped back in the can. So when the next ToT looked, all that came up was the metal...luckily the kid wasn't close enough to get hit, but could've easily lost and eye or worse if they were closer. Scared the crap out of me and we shut that prop down for the night. Next year it will be at least an arms length away in the future. My scissor props are already placed where a physical barrier prevents someone from getting smacked in the head..but ya never no if someone is going to try and bypass the barriers, so this is one of the reasons I don't put pneumatics on sensors. I want someone making sure it's safe for the prop to be triggered. I'm not trying to scare you off. I will continue to use my pneumatics but you need to focus on safety first scare second


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> I think I need help on how to incorporate some of the more generic Halloween props into my Midnight Carnival theme. I plan to use my skeletons as ringmaster, clowns, etc. But what about the cocoon man, spiders, bats, spector, stuff like that?


I'd say to have a freakshow poster announcing the presence of a 'spider woman' near the spot where the cocoon man is hanging and, of course, add a few medium- to large-sized spiders. As for the bats, maybe have a sign nearby that reads 'pygmy vampires' or something similar, or you could tout there being a 'king of the bats' and have them be his offspring. Hope that these ideas help, PIB.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> I'd say to have a freakshow poster announcing the presence of a 'spider woman' near the spot where the cocoon man is hanging and, of course, add a few medium- to large-sized spiders. As for the bats, maybe have a sign nearby that reads 'pygmy vampires' or something similar, or you could tout there being a 'king of the bats' and have them be his offspring. Hope that these ideas help, PIB.


Ooohhh. Both are great ideas, Thanks Garth! I'm glad I asked the question here.


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

I keep toying with the idea of adding the backyard to the haunt. But in order to do that I need to put a gate in on the north side of the house to act as the exit to the "haunted path" to go with the gate on the south side of the house that could be the entrance. I have to replace the north side backyard fence anyway so I figure I might as well put the gate in also. 

The only way I can add the backyard to the haunt is if I add the gate. Otherwise there is not much else I can add on to my haunt anymore because the front yard is pretty much full of props. But other thing come to mind, most of all liability. I'm a little nervous about what issues I may face if some kid hurts themselves while walking through the backyard. On top of that I would almost bet that if something bad were to happen it would be because of some kid doing something that he or she knew darn good and well they should not be doing. 

I bet a haunted trail through the back yard would go over very well though.... I could get two maybe three actors to jump out for scares, I could add a drop panel by the exit and/or entrance, there are some good spots were I could set up some pretty cool "scenes" and new props and I have a shed in the back that could be used for any number of things.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

creeperguardian said:


> i agree tho spirit has awsome animated stuff its like oh god any more we are gonna be outta room im going thru some ideas i know that for sure im gonna update my cemetery which would be the fence and stones


I'm really not impressed with the Spirit animated props. They are far too expensive and they tend to look "cheap" and unrealistic (if a zombie can look realistic). I do however, like one.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> Ooohhh. Both are great ideas, Thanks Garth! I'm glad I asked the question here.


You are very welcome, Paint It Black.



oaklawn Crematory said:


> I'm really not impressed with the Spirit animated props. They are far too expensive and they tend to look "cheap" and unrealistic (if a zombie can look realistic). I do however, like one.


Don't get _too_ caught up in ripping one of the main sponsors of the forum or there may not _be_ a Halloween Forum in 2013, oaklawn. I don't know about you, but I do not want this to switch over to a Valentine's or St. Patty's Day forum...


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

TheGraveyardCareTaker said:


> I planned Halloween 2013 3 days after Halloween 2012.. it's never too early! The original idea was to finally do the schoolhouse theme that I have been dreaming of for years, but due to recent events, that idea will be scrapped. Originally the main basis of the story (full one was not complete) was that the school teacher had been practicing witchcraft in their lessons (as the townspeople had suspected, spreading the rumor through town), brainwashing the children. On Halloween Day, the children came to school in their trick or treat costumes.. only to ravage the town for brains instead of treats. I will alter the story (as I feel that it might not be appropriate to include a school) while still keeping the time period and witchcraft concept. I'm still trying to figure out a main story to work with, but I know I want to take on a "Salem witch trials" theme. For some strange reason, I am in love with the old school mid-western settlement/Little House on the Prairie/American Gothic time period and this fits very well. If anyone has any ideas on how I can create a story around a witch trials theme, please feel free to contribute! I know I want to create a main character, but I'm at the moment stuck on how to go about executing it.. I was thinking maybe plaster their image on "Wanted" posters and having their trial go horribly wrong and them getting their revenge on the townspeople..
> 
> I did fall in love with the facade design I had for this theme, so I am keeping the same design and just switching the "schoolhouse" sign with a "town hall" one (studying images from this time period, these buildings could have actually looked very similar depending on the town or village!).
> 
> ...


Wow awsome i would love to see this in 2013 awsome


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> I'd say to have a freakshow poster announcing the presence of a 'spider woman' near the spot where the cocoon man is hanging and, of course, add a few medium- to large-sized spiders. As for the bats, maybe have a sign nearby that reads 'pygmy vampires' or something similar, or you could tout there being a 'king of the bats' and have them be his offspring. Hope that these ideas help, PIB.


i agree with garth thats a neat idea


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> I'm really not impressed with the Spirit animated props. They are far too expensive and they tend to look "cheap" and unrealistic (if a zombie can look realistic). I do however, like one.


yea i know that somethings spirit have are nice and can be used in making things


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

with this year for me im planning on making like a wall with zombies breaking out of it and redoing my graveyard with new fencing and stone and making the other side look like some kinda weird forest thing im also gonna make a coffin outta pallets and a cauldron creep or atlest im hoping too with the cauldron adn a shiatsu massger walker zombie thats if i have luck on a walker but im still looking so no rush yet i am currently working on two of the zombies im re doing the old ones so once i get a better frame on them im gonna start the 2013 props thread for anyone who wants to keep watch of my progress and post there prop builds too


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

This year I'm planning a Clue party. I'll repurpose my Costco Skellies and create a vignette for each of the characters, with a weapon, in a room. For the party, I plan to add clues around the house throwing in a few creepy things here and there. I wonder if I can pull off some animation. . .


----------



## VirusHaunt (Oct 9, 2011)

MissKiki said:


> This year I'm planning a Clue party. I'll repurpose my Costco Skellies and create a vignette for each of the characters, with a weapon, in a room. For the party, I plan to add clues around the house throwing in a few creepy things here and there. I wonder if I can pull off some animation. . .


That's a GREAT IDEA... Animation could be as simple as "disguising" a door as a secret passage to the other side of the "Board" /house.....


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Scary Firefighter said:


> I keep toying with the idea of adding the backyard to the haunt. But in order to do that I need to put a gate in on the north side of the house to act as the exit to the "haunted path" to go with the gate on the south side of the house that could be the entrance. I have to replace the north side backyard fence anyway so I figure I might as well put the gate in also.
> 
> The only way I can add the backyard to the haunt is if I add the gate.  Otherwise there is not much else I can add on to my haunt anymore because the front yard is pretty much full of props. But other thing come to mind, most of all liability. I'm a little nervous about what issues I may face if some kid hurts themselves while walking through the backyard. On top of that I would almost bet that if something bad were to happen it would be because of some kid doing something that he or she knew darn good and well they should not be doing.
> 
> I bet a haunted trail through the back yard would go over very well though.... I could get two maybe three actors to jump out for scares, I could add a drop panel by the exit and/or entrance, there are some good spots were I could set up some pretty cool "scenes" and new props and I have a shed in the back that could be used for any number of things.


If you have the typical 6ft cedar fence, it should be easy to just remove a section to serve as a gate for your haunt, then put it back in the next day. The years I used my back yard, that's what I did


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

Virus, you may be onto something! Good thing I have a few months to work out the details - hahaha!


----------



## VirusHaunt (Oct 9, 2011)

you never have enough time.... or space.... its a law that haunts me every year


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

VirusHaunt said:


> you never have enough time.... or space.... its a law that haunts me every year


agreed virus


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Scary Firefighter,I've been contemplating the same thing since I've outgrown my garage. I even have the same layout, I have a gate on southside and would need a gate on north side but I'm not willing to have to gates for security reasons. I have a huge backyard but also worry about liability. I also like the attention of doing stuff upfront and don't know if I'm willing to switch to the back.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

grimreaper1962 said:


> I would like to try my hand at a pneumatic prop of some sort. Something fairly simple for a first project. Any ideas?[/QUOsome kinda of monster popping up outta a barrel?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

I have the tiniest yard in housing area of thousands. I have no real trees, either. I usually use a good sized graveyard to take up the whole front yard.

2013, I am thinking haunted village. My props will be going about their day in my yard as if they all live cozily together in a small village. Now, some will be doing evil, and some will be doing regular things like pushing their 'baby' in its carriage...I am excited to mix it up. I have an idea for a witch to be hanging her laundry on a rustic clothesline along with a few body parts and herbs. And another gardening, etc. Also, Helsa, Vincent, and Serena will be enjoying a snack in the park!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

hollow - the haunted village idea is seriously awesome. So simple, but it works! I really look forward to seeing it.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> You are very welcome, Paint It Black.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get _too_ caught up in ripping one of the main sponsors of the forum or there may not _be_ a Halloween Forum in 2013, oaklawn. I don't know about you, but I do not want this to switch over to a Valentine's or St. Patty's Day forum...


Sometimes you have to tell the king he has no clothes on. I want Spirit to blaze a trail to new scary animatronic products and set the mark; not lead a trail into obscurity with cheesy products that look like they came from Nabisco rather than Spirit Halloween.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I also might add that I own a ton of Spirit products and a lot of the competitions products. Sorry, I invest in the best not a brand.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

well sorry to all my new friends (pirate haunters)- that theme was shot down by the family so it will have to wait till 2014. I am going with Nuclear Fallout- Zombie Apocalypse theme for 2013. Not sure what to do with my skellies- have 6 now. Have to find barrels, already have gas masks. Still have to buy the hazmat suits. 

Im doing a party this year probably... so have to make the house look destroyed inside without messing up the walls and furniture. I guess it shouldnt be too hard with all boys. Im not going to heavy on the decor outside since the party will be inside. Probably some the hazmat guys shooting fog at the zombies....boarded up windows....and any other ideas????


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

matrixmom said:


> well sorry to all my new friends (pirate haunters)- that theme was shot down by the family so it will have to wait till 2014. I am going with Nuclear Fallout- Zombie Apocalypse theme for 2013. Not sure what to do with my skellies- have 6 now. Have to find barrels, already have gas masks. Still have to buy the hazmat suits.
> 
> Im doing a party this year probably... so have to make the house look destroyed inside without messing up the walls and furniture. I guess it shouldnt be too hard with all boys. Im not going to heavy on the decor outside since the party will be inside. Probably some the hazmat guys shooting fog at the zombies....boarded up windows....and any other ideas????


maybe use the skellies as zombies or have some zombies breaking out of the windows with some green kinda slime on them


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Glad I found this thread, Im doing a Western Zombie theme, but building 12 complete buildings and this is what I have so far


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

great ideas! thanks



creeperguardian said:


> maybe use the skellies as zombies or have some zombies breaking out of the windows with some green kinda slime on them


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow. I'm speechless. There is someone else here on the forum that does a similar theme, if I can find will post the link.



rockonup said:


> Glad I found this thread, Im doing a Western Zombie theme, but building 12 complete buildings and this is what I have so far
> View attachment 146146


----------



## magicunlimmeted (Nov 23, 2012)

*idea*

Maybe the teacher was teaching the children witchcraft, so the parents were accusing their own kids of being witches, meaning they kill their own kid.., so you could have a bunch of dead children


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

matrixmom said:


> I am going with Nuclear Fallout- Zombie Apocalypse theme for 2013. Not sure what to do with my skellies- have 6 now. Have to find barrels, already have gas masks. Still have to buy the hazmat suits.


I bought a real Haz mat suit on E-bay along with an umbrella Disposalable Hood. You can buy your own disposalable hood online and pick up Umbrella Decals off of E-bay. Its a cool cheap start to an outfit. Get some chemical gloves and footies, pick out scrubs or a lab coat and you are good to go. I buy the real stuff, its not too much more than the costume garbage. Besides, it looks real cuz....well...it is....


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

You welcome if you need any other idea help pm me


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

I think i might make a gigantic witch. That is all i know.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> Im doing a party this year probably... so have to make the house look destroyed inside without messing up the walls and furniture. I guess it shouldnt be too hard with all boys. Im not going to heavy on the decor outside since the party will be inside. Probably some the hazmat guys shooting fog at the zombies....boarded up windows....and any other ideas????


Here are a couple of ideas, Matrixmom.

Toxic waste drinking glasses:









This Christmas, I gave a set of these to my nephew who is into all things zombie. Yes, they are a bit pricey, but this website periodically has sales ( I got a few sets of these last summer when they were on sale half-price). 

EDIT: Today (01/10/13) I found these on clearance (for just $7.00 a set) at this site:http://www.x-tremegeek.com/polluted-glasses-2-pack.html I'm not sure how long this sale will last. I got mine here on sale last september, and apparently the sale is still going. 

A few months back, I got these:









The perfect finishing touch for a zombie apocalypse themed party or haunt. Be aware that these are sold in 50-foot rolls, so you may need to get more than one if you need to cordon off a large area.

Here's the link:http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/e9c9/?pfm=Search&t=biohazard%20and%20zombie%20crime%20scene%20tape

If you check back to their website from time to time, they often have sales on a lot of their stuff.

Hope this helps.


----------

